# Sharpening drill bits



## Janger (Apr 2, 2017)

king drill sharpener

https://m.kmstools.com/king-canada-multi-purpose-electric-sharpener-106312

Anybody have one of these? Any opinions? The manual way is an art and my book says these kind of tools work. Is this one any good? Drill doctor ones are quite a bit more...


----------



## Alexander (Apr 2, 2017)

I ushually do it manually it isn't hard. The only drill sharpner I have used and like is the darex cnc  drill sharpner. I have tried using manual drill shapeners and have never been satisfied that it was easy enough to use. The cnc drill sharpner is expensive so i just sharpen my bits by hand.


----------



## kylemp (Apr 3, 2017)

Alexander said:


> I ushually do it manually it isn't hard. The only drill sharpner I have used and like is the darex cnc  drill sharpner. I have tried using manual drill shapeners and have never been satisfied that it was easy enough to use. The cnc drill sharpner is expensive so i just sharpen my bits by hand.


Expensive is an understatement. I keep trying to buy one at auction but they go for like 4k minimum if you find one..
I've got a drill doctor and it works up to half inch, made by darex as well.. it's underpowered but it does so the job well.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 3, 2017)

My eyesight is not good enough anymore to sharpen small drill bits by hand . I bought a Drill Doctor 750 and it works well but its time consuming. I buy bits up to 1/4" in 6 packs and when they are all dull sharpen them all at once. The Drill Doctor does a good job, very even chip size from both flutes after sharpening with it.

John


----------



## PeterT (Apr 3, 2017)

My free handing sucks. Well... grinding the 2nd face to match the first one sucks so I guess I'm only 50% bad  I bought the same Drill Doctor 750 when KBC had a sale ~100$ as I recall. It does a decent enough job on the geometry. I find its not as polished as a new drill but end result cuts reasonably well. The setup & cam action is pretty straightforward, you cant really do much wrong. I thought I'd also use it for is switching back & forth between drill geometry for 'grabby' materials like brass so could just re-dress an existing drill & then revert back to typical steel geometry. I haven't sat down to figure this out 100% but I'm not sure it accomodates this aspect of the geometry. You can alter the point angle  from 115-140 but not the ?whats the term - rake? I think is dictated by the cam action. So I do it by hand with a oil stone, no biggy. Its also not super speedy on larger drills & doesn't really lend itself as well to center drills if they are short. http://www.drilldoctor.com/drill-doctor-750x.html

In my utopian world of infinite hobby funds, I want a tool & cutter grinder. Then you can do the whole enchilada - drills, lathe bits, custom profiles, engraving tools... One day!


----------

